# Christmas



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

So who's doing anything exciting over Christmas ✈🎄🎅


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

bshoward said:


> So who's doing anything exciting over Christmas ✈&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57221;


Wouldn't class it as exciting but looking forward to two weeks at the beach with my family. My parents are coming over from Sweden and I havent seen them since July so looking forward to that for sure.


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Saartjie well enjoy it anyway, i am going back to Joburg for the first time in 5 years kids havent seen granny in 2 so excited, excited like a kid in a toy shop


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

bshoward said:


> Hi Saartjie well enjoy it anyway, i am going back to Joburg for the first time in 5 years kids havent seen granny in 2 so excited, excited like a kid in a toy shop


Wow, five years is a long time to be away. Hope you enjoy it for sure. We have been living in Joburg for about two years now and I absolutely love it. The city has got a bad rep but for all its faults I still think it is fab place to live. Was at a work function last night at the Radisson Blu in Sandton and whilst I was sipping on a glass of wine on the roof terrace looking out over the city I was thinking how lucky I am to be here. Love love love SA.


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea you are very very Lucky my wife and i will be looking at circumstances over there and hopefully fingers crossed will move back


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

bshoward said:


> Yea you are very very Lucky my wife and i will be looking at circumstances over there and hopefully fingers crossed will move back


Best move we ever made. My husband is very happy to be back in the country of his birth.


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good luck with the trip BShoward, I know you've been wanting to do this for a while now. 
I hope the experience helps with the decision making process! Let us know what your impression was when you're done.

We have a 12 hour drive through the Karoo to look forward to. Christmas in Brenton, Knysna.


----------



## Orbit24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good luck with the trip BShoward, I know you've been wanting to do this for a while now. 
I hope the experience helps with the decision making process! Let us know what your impression was when you're done.

We have a 12 hour drive through the Karoo to look forward to. Christmas in Brenton, Knysna.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Orbit24 said:


> Good luck with the trip BShoward, I know you've been wanting to do this for a while now.
> I hope the experience helps with the decision making process! Let us know what your impression was when you're done.
> 
> We have a 12 hour drive through the Karoo to look forward to. Christmas in Brenton, Knysna.


Hope the weather will improve Orbit24.... has been rather chilly in the Garden Route!

Have a great time during the holiday season all of you!


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Orbit24 thanks yes hopefully i would have made a decision while i am they i just cant wait for some sunshine, merry merry to you all


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

A great walk between Wilderness and Victoria Bay -- ten days ago


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Bery nice totally jealous


----------

